
Maryam Mirzakhani dead: Iranian math genius and first female Fields Medal winner - seycombi
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/maryam-mirzakhani-dies-iranian-math-genius-first-female-fields-medal-winner-loses-cancer-battle-1630455
======
paulddraper
Later, apparently more popular, post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776357)

